# Who is the most beautiful Disney Princess?



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Who is the most beautiful Princess?*

Who is the most beautiful princess as you think?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I like Jasmine the best!


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Pocahontas


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've never heard of Maariyah, is she knew? I'd probably go with Pocahontas I think. 

I'm trying to think back to my earliest opinion and I always liked her a lot too. Also Ariel because I wanted to be a mermaid and Mulan because she kicks ***. I always really liked Jasmine and Esmeralda's clothes though. Especially Jasmine's.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Belle, Ariel, and Jasmine.

I remember watching those Disney animated movies at the theater when I was younger. Rarer and rarer now in favor of the CGI movies. I like those too but hand drawn animation had a certain charm about it.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Ariel, Belle and Snow White. Not sure which one is first. I think it's between Ariel and Belle.

That Maariyah(didn't they know how to spell Maria or Mary?) character is a bit interesting, but I can't see the face that well and she seems to be drawn too thin.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Pocahontas


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've never heard of Maariyah, is she knew? I'd probably go with Pocahontas I think.
> 
> I'm trying to think back to my earliest opinion and I always liked her a lot too. Also Ariel because I wanted to be a mermaid and Mulan because she kicks ***. I always really liked Jasmine and Esmeralda's clothes though. Especially Jasmine's.





sad vlad said:


> Ariel, Belle and Snow White. Not sure which one is first. I think it's between Ariel and Belle.
> 
> That Maariyah(didn't they know how to spell Maria or Mary?) character is a bit interesting, but I can't see the face that well and she seems to be drawn too thin.


I've never heard of Maariyah either but she was in the picture.Yeah I agree he isn't pretty as other princesses as she has drawn too badly.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

I've always thought Belle was the most beautiful . Never heard of Maariyah. I love Elsa from Frozen she's the lastest Disney princess I think. I like her looks and her personality. They made a new parody , quite true


----------

